# Change Odometer from Kilometers to Miles...



## whizy (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a 2004 Maxima. It was originally a Canadian, and as I am in US, I would like to change the odometer from displaying in kilometers to miles--can this be done by changing a setting?
Thanks,


----------

